# Blanket dig and slide



## Micio (Feb 22, 2007)

I was looking around for rabbit videos onYouTube and found a video showing a rabbit doing exactly what minedoes! He does the blanket dig and slide, where he's frantic,frantic, frantically digging in the sheets, then he'll do a longsliiiiiide with his front paws. Why do bunnies dothis? I figure it's a natural digging behavior, but they seemto get really wound up over bed sheets.

Here's the video:

http://www.youtube.com/v/Omn0p0lpVWU


----------



## gwhoosh (Feb 22, 2007)

My bunny does that too  Except with a fleeceblanket on a slippery floor because she can't reach the bed  So whenshe slides forward, she reeaallly slides! I wonder too why they dothat... What a cute video!


----------



## ec (Feb 22, 2007)

Our domesticated rabbits come from European wildrabbits, and they dig and tunnel to create underground habitats knownas warrens. (Our wild rabbits in the US and Canada don't do this.) 

Burrowing and digging are second nature to bunnies - and digging is funfor them.  (Mine also loves to dig on sheets and blankets, andsometimes burrows underneath - also does the "slide" thing quite a lot.)


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Feb 22, 2007)

Yep, my girls do that too.I lovewatching them dig in mud though because you can see how they wouldoperate in the wild, Ruby is always the 'big digger' shovelling outlots of mudwhile Millie stays behind pushing it (the slidebit you can see in the video) and flattening it down.


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 22, 2007)

Aww...I love that...it's so cute!! Ilove how when a bunny does that, he/she looks like they're making thebed. Hehe!! 

My girls do that with their own blankies...because if I let them on thebed, I have a sneaky suspicion that they'll pee on it, hehe! 

:nonono:

Anyway...cute...thanks for sharing!


----------



## HoneyPot (Feb 22, 2007)

Mine do it too! I think it's hilarious that they ALL do this.

________
Nadia


----------



## JimD (Feb 22, 2007)

JimD* wrote: *


> Tootsie has recently discovered "Blankie Surfing" :shock:
> She runs and then jumps on her blankie. She then slides acroos thesmooth side of her pen and often bangs into the side of the pen. Itscared the heck out of me the first few times, but she seems to behaving fun.
> 
> There was someone else's bun that did something similar involving a tile floor, a paper plate, and a baker's rack.
> ...


----------



## Micio (Feb 22, 2007)

It IS funny that they all do it!Blanket surfing...hehehe, that is what it looks like. I willhave to remember to bring Rocky in the yard when the snow thaws so hecan dig in the mud


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Feb 23, 2007)

*It's true that the wild rabbits here don'tdig warrens, but they do dig themselves "forms", little shallow holesthat "form" to their body. So our "wild" cottontail Hazel (actually thebiggest lover bun ever! She loves to snuggle with us and cuddle, andgroom us) also loves the "dig dig" game with towels, sheets, etc. Shedoes the pushing bit too.


ec wrote: *


> Our domesticated rabbits comefrom European wild rabbits, and they dig and tunnel to createunderground habitats known as warrens. (Our wild rabbits in the US andCanada don't do this.)
> 
> Burrowing and digging are second nature to bunnies - and digging is funfor them.  (Mine also loves to dig on sheets and blankets, andsometimes burrows underneath - also does the "slide" thing quite a lot.)


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 23, 2007)

Yup, Pernod is another Digger/Slider. She usually does it if she is mad at something, and it's great fun to watch 

Jan


----------



## Rusty (Feb 24, 2007)

my rabbits out when im sleeping, and im prettysure he saves that dig/slide routine at night. he waits till imsleeping. then when i stop moving he digs/slides till i wake up and ifi dont, he nips lol. rusty and his massages lol. he has me so whipped.


----------



## Bassetluv (Feb 24, 2007)

Anna also does this. I watched her last summeras she created some pretty impressive tunnels for herself in thebackyard, and her routine was to dig out as much dirt as she could,then she'd 'slide' at the opening of the tunnel...pushing the mound ofearth away from the hole. That's the reason for the slide after thedig, I believe...it's sort of like bulldozing in the rabbit world.

One of her tunnels had to run at least 8 feet underground, as I put arake handle in there as far as I could just to see how deep it was. Iwas also trying to prod Anna out of the hole, as the sun was settingand I had to get her back to her hutch. Apparently she remembered thatprodding and had taken it as a threat, because - amazingly - within 20minutes or so of releasing her into the yard again the next day, shehad completely filled in the entire tunnel. I would never have evenknown one had been there had I not seen it.


----------

